
Apple Has Hundreds Working on an Electric Car Design - prateekj
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/13/apple-car/
======
feld
I'm not sure a minivan is going to capture their target audience.

------
Matheus28
And you thought Teslas were expensive, just wait for it...

